

'TomTato' tomato and potato plant unveiled in UK - GotAnyMegadeth
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-24281192

======
delluminatus
These plants have been around for some time. I suppose "Pomato"[1] is too
widely-used to become a brand name.

[1] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomato](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pomato)

